# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  This is why bodybuilders always wear long sleeve clothing!!!!

## NVR2BIG1

I know none of us know each other personally, but I've learned that complete strangers with one thing in common can be closer than people we know. I always wondered why guys who bodybuild with giant muscles and definition wore long sleeve clothing. I mean wouldn't they want to show that off? Well, I've finally figured it out. Why? They are sick and tired of people ****ing with em!! I mean Jesus Christ, yes I lift weights, end of story. It just gets to the point where you cannot ****ing go anywhere. "Did you play football? Do you use roids? Do you know what I can take for this? hahah, all brawn, no brains!! I dont care how big you are, I'll shoot your ass" I never treat anyone in a way I wouldn't want to be treated, but people will ****ing cross the line with someone who works out like its nothing. Always some drunk in a club eye ****ing you, some frat boy bitch with beer muscles, some chick asking you "hey, you bodybuild, is your dick small?" Bitch, shut up, you'd give your left tit to be with a guy like me and you know it pig!! They think people judge fat people? Shit no!! Nothing on how they judge bodybuilders!! And now it seems like bodybuilders in the gym have to be loners, wish the commaradery was there like it probably was back in Arnolds day. Because I sure as shit aint feeling brotherhood with anybody outside of the sport, thats for damn sure!! So this is why I'm going to long sleeve shit and pants, so sick of the bullshit!! Let me lift my ****ing weights and leave me the **** alone already. And judge me when you have a real reason to

----------


## Dan111

Hmmm, good point, I wondered that too, seems like that's probably a good explanation. But what about the huge massive guys who wear baggy/long sleeve clothing while they're actually working out? I mean I'm sure it would also get annoying being asked in the gym all sorts of stupid questions, but generally someone who is that big is extremely passionate about lifting weights and living the lifestyle, you figure the one time they would love to have as much of them showing is while they're lifting weights, right? There's a couple guys in my gym who are built like houses and every now and then will take off their huge baggy shirts and workout in their wifebeaters, but for the most part they cover themselves up. I don't get it?

----------


## NVR2BIG1

I'm sure part of that is due to some sort of complex that led them to get that big in the first place. Some guys are just real self conscious. Think a lot of it depends on the type of gym you go to also, is it a gym you fit in at, or are you still an outsider? But with me, just tired of people ****ing talking about it or asking me shit. A lot of guys like the attention, I dont give a shit about that anymore, I do it for me and it'd be easier if people would leave me the hell alone about it

----------


## Brewster

I wear long sleves because it helps me break a sweat quicker.

----------


## MaNiCC

Loving the rant NVR, agree with most of it

----------


## V8Assassin

Every day somebody ask me about their diet, workout split, or whatever. Of course, there are those who just walk up ask "what are you on?". What a f'n joke, quit hating and trying to make excuses for why they can't achieve anything and leave me alone. I sat down in Sunday school last week, first thing a guy ask me how much I spend on food. Now I have to sit there and try to politely tell him more than he can imagine and if he thinks it's easy why not join in the fun. It's the same with anything, if you have money it's cause Daddy gave it to you, if you have a gorgeous wife it's cause you had money, if you have a good job it's cause you knew the right people, if are big as a house it's cause you use roids and everybody knows it's easy when you cheat............YEAH RIGHT! Come cheat these 5k calories down your throat everyday. As big Ronnie put it "everybody wants to be big, but nobody wants to lift these heavy a$$ weights!!!"

----------


## Regular guy

Think Kat Williams says it best: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRbDSwZIME

When I was lifting natty I kept hearing the "steroids comments" now that I am to hell with them.

----------


## tbody66

I like it when they ask, I love the sport and am glad to promote the weight lifting and bodybuilding lifestyle and make suggestions wherever I can.

----------


## BigBuck6

> I'm sure part of that is due to some sort of complex that led them to get that big in the first place. Some guys are just real self conscious. Think a lot of it depends on the type of gym you go to also, is it a gym you fit in at, or are you still an outsider? But with me, just tired of people ****ing talking about it or asking me shit.* A lot of guys like the attention, I dont give a shit about that anymore, I do it for me* and it'd be easier if people would leave me the hell alone about it


nicely put.

----------


## jazzHands

When my training use to be bodybuilding focus, never felt any brotherhood with others. But now that I crossfit/box/combat/gymnast focused, I found tons of people to connect with.

I noticed when I focused on bodybuilding, everyone was in their own world...

----------


## dec11

jez man, learn how not give a f**k. ignore the twats, the are only trying to make themselves feel better about their own short comings, its just forms of jealousy

----------


## dirtybrd

I think some guys become self conscience of themselves once they get big, but are addicted to the lifestyle.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

My suggestion? 

Quit training at Curves or when the local JV Volleyball Team is using the other half of the gym at the YMCA...


Just sayn'.


Ps. My true suggestion - where phones and dont look anyone in the eye. I'll be damned if someone is going to interrupt me to bs let alone compliment me.

----------

